# Vascularity: Looking Grotesque for the Evening



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I love my visibly new veins on my arms which I have developed from a combination of dieting to reduce body fat and AAS. When I come off AAS I am assuming I will look less veiny. Is there a way to temporarily bring out the veins for an evening? I briefly recall a fitness model mentioned a product he uses to bring out his veins for a photoshoot but I can't be sure.

Thank you for reading this vain thread


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

What about an NO2 product ?

Craze, superpump etc


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

or some mtren


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

yes, alcohol brings out your veins :thumb:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

rectus said:


> I love my visibly new veins on my arms which I have developed from a combination of dieting to reduce body fat and AAS. When I come off AAS I am assuming I will look less veiny. Is there a way to temporarily bring out the veins for an evening? I briefly recall a fitness model mentioned a product he uses to bring out his veins for a photoshoot but I can't be sure.
> 
> Thank you for reading this vain thread


What you done there, I see it.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

As all above or other options are beta alanine, viagra, And there was something we used to use back in the day called nicotinic acid which turned you into a road map for stage lol..not seen it in years though


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> What about an NO2 product ?
> 
> Craze, superpump etc


Would that work? I understand you get the feeling of "the pump" with pre-workouts due to the arginine but have you noticed that it brings out your veins? Tbh all the pre-workout's I've tried just seem to work on my hamstrings from sitting on the toilet.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

str4nger:3899593 said:


> yes, alcohol brings out your veins :thumb:


This


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> As all above or other options are beta alanine, viagra, And there was something we used to use back in the day called nicotinic acid which turned you into a road map for stage lol..not seen it in years though


Doesn't sound to healthy..


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

str4nger said:


> yes, alcohol brings out your veins :thumb:


It also brings out the belly. I don't drink any more but if I can disgust some women then I may consider getting back on the beers.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

not beer, hit a couple glasses of whisky


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Breda said:


> This


Is it an acute effect? When I used to drink regularly my blood pressure was high so is this the reason for increased veinage?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Go out after you have worked out?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

MuscleM8 said:


> Go out after you have worked out?


The effect is temporary, about 30 mins post-workout. I never train before a night out because then I've broken down my muscle and it's now in repair mode. I don't know how true it is but I don't feel as full if I have trained earlier in the day. That and it limits my mobility on the dance floor.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

rectus:3899635 said:


> Is it an acute effect? When I used to drink regularly my blood pressure was high so is this the reason for increased veinage?


Spirits mixed with some sugary coke or red bull brings out the vascularity for me mate but fcuk knows if its raising my blood pressure or not


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

rectus:3899672 said:


> The effect is temporary, about 30 mins post-workout. I never train before a night out because then I've broken down my muscle and it's now in repair mode. I don't know how true it is but I don't feel as full if I have trained earlier in the day. That and it limits my mobility on the dance floor.


Actually laughed out loud at the last sentence


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Red wine works well.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> As all above or other options are beta alanine, viagra, And there was something we used to use back in the day called nicotinic acid which turned you into a road map for stage lol..not seen it in years though


Viagra? Not really the veins I want out in public. "Road map" hahaha I want some.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Niacin.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

If alcohol works I presume its through 'thinning' the blood and allowing to flow faster through the veins/arteries? Eg imagine how hard it would be to pump treacle through a tube, in comparison to water, I presume thinner is faster.

So in that case maybe try using a few asprin? doesnt that thin the blood too, or is that an old wives tale?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> If alcohol works I presume its through 'thinning' the blood and allowing to flow faster through the veins/arteries? Eg imagine how hard it would be to pump treacle through a tube, in comparison to water, I presume thinner is faster.
> 
> So in that case maybe try using a few asprin? doesnt that thin the blood too, or is that an old wives tale?


I thought it was because alcohol dehydrats you like a diuretic?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

rectus said:


> Would that work? I understand you get the feeling of "the pump" with pre-workouts due to the arginine but have you noticed that it brings out your veins? Tbh all the pre-workout's I've tried just seem to work on my hamstrings from sitting on the toilet.


There called vasoloaltors (sp?) so open up your blood vessels.

You can buy one from MP which are pills


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> I thought it was because alcohol dehydrats you like a diuretic?


It does. Alcohol along with some viagra should give you some decent veinage.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Just draw them on mate, then you can have em all over your face and wherever you want


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I was just given a bottle of this: http://www.bestwhey.co.uk/product/pro-tan-hot-stuff-4-fl-oz.html


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Keep nipping into the toilets to do some isometrics / flexing haha!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> There called vasoloaltors (sp?) so open up your blood vessels.
> 
> You can buy one from MP which are pills


These? http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/mp-max-nitro-extreme/10636965.html


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

getting really really angry does it for me

So save your cash and get on the stella


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> And there was something we used to use back in the day called nicotinic acid





Mingster said:


> Niacin.


These are the same thing, but there are two types of niacin - the sh!t one and nicotinic acid. Do you know where I could get my hands on the good stuff?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

rectus said:


> These are the same thing, but there are two types of niacin - the sh!t one and nicotinic acid. Do you know where I could get my hands on the good stuff?


No mate like i said it was back in 2003 when i used it last for a show, they were very strong and made your veins pop out though if you can find them


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Niacin (nicotinic acid) is good, used it years ago, makes the veins stick out like ropes.

Can cause flushing sensation, redning of the skin and all over itchy skin, suposed to be

good for Cholesterol too....... 










You need the quick release version, the slow release does not work.

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=68&prodid=190


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> As all above or other options are beta alanine, viagra, And there was something we used to use back in the day called nicotinic acid which turned you into a road map for stage lol..not seen it in years though


Nicotinic acid is still around mate, it's a form of vitamin b3 often labelled niacin. Although there are 2-3 types of niacin so you need to check ingredients.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

rectus said:


> I was just given a bottle of this: http://www.bestwhey.co.uk/product/pro-tan-hot-stuff-4-fl-oz.html


Just tried a bit on my bicep, it stinks! A cross between Deep Heat and sweet aniseed. Not sure it's something I can apply for a night on the town 

I managed to squirt some in my eye, and my lips are still burning from accidentally getting a topical fat burner on them so tomorrow I'm going to wake up with thin lips and one vascular eyeball.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

raptordog said:


> Niacin (nicotinic acid) is good, used it years ago, makes the veins stick out like ropes.
> 
> Can cause flushing sensation, redning of the skin and all over itchy skin, suposed to be
> 
> ...


"Niacin (as Nicotinamide)"

Is that the same?


----------



## mart revive (Aug 26, 2008)

100 Press ups and a bottle of white wine before you go out


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

@predatorN Do you sell Nicotinic acid?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

So I've been experimenting recently with Nicotinic Acid. I bought some of the non-flush free stuff. I took 400mg today and after 20 minutes I feel like my face is on fire but I'm not noticing any vascular effects as of yet.

I've also purchased some Alpha Lipoic Acid and Glycerol Monosterate to experiment with so I'll report back.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

47 mins in and my face is red like a beetroot and stinging like f*ck! I'm dark skinned anyway so for the redness to show it gives you an idea of how red I am. The heat seems to move all around the head so I thought it had passed but it came back. It's actually starting to sting to the point where I feel like my skin is going to burn off... and still no sign of the veins!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

01:06:00 and my whole torso is red. I have goosebumps and my hairs and standing on end because I'm cold, except I feel warm like I've covered myself in Eviscerate (topical fat burner).


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

Iforce hemavol and concentrated beetroot juice plus low bodyfat .... very vascular


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

AL_KILLIYA said:


> Iforce hemavol and concentrated beetroot juice plus low bodyfat .... very vascular


Have you tried this product yourself? Just looking at it, seems a lot of money as you've got to take 10 caps per serving. Do you know how the beetroot juice works? It must be revolting!

01:18:00 I'm feeling a warm glow all over now like when you're sitting out in the sun.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

01:51:00 Whole body is red like I've got a rash. The warm glow has gone and I'm shivering because I'm cold (it's 16 degrees outside).

I've concluded that Nicotinic Acid is a complete waste of time for vascularity. The only thing I would recommend it for is if you're in need of an emergency tan.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

lol squeeze tennis balls for a couple of minutes


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Epo? How ever I don't think this is a very good idea.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Tren+low bf+dehydration=freaky spiderweb veins


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> As all above or other options are beta alanine, viagra, And there was something we used to use back in the day called *nicotinic acid which turned you into a road map for stage lol..not seen it in years though*


Is that the stuff you're meant to inject IV? *shudder*

Some nut job at a gym said during my diet that it's an essential thing to do pre-stage and that 'everyone does it'.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

I remember a bodybuilder saying high sugary treats make the veins busy out - I.e this person said before a comp he would have sweets and chocolate ... Apparently this brings the veins up to surface? Makes you look super vasc

No idea if its true


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

*Other suggested vasodilators or vasodilating factors include:*


absence of high levels of environmental noise

absence of high levels of illumination

Adenocard - adenosine agonist, primarily used as an antiarrhythmic

alpha blockers (block the vasoconstricting effect of adrenaline)


*amyl nitrite* and other nitrites are often used recreationally as a vasodilator, causing lightheadedness and a euphoric feeling

atrial natriuretic peptide (ANP) - a weak vasodilator


*capsaicin* (chili) [13]


*ethanol* (alcohol)

histamine-inducers

Complement proteins C3a, C4a and C5a work by triggering histamine release from mast cells and basophil granulocytes.


*nitric oxide* inducers

glyceryl trinitrate (commonly known as nitroglycerin)

isosorbide mononitrate and isosorbide dinitrate

pentaerythritol tetranitrate (PETN)

sodium nitroprusside

PDE5 inhibitors: these agents indirectly increase the effects of nitric oxide


*sildenafil* (Viagra)


*tadalafil* (Cialis)

vardenafil (Levitra)

tetrahydrocannabinol (THC)

theobromine

papaverine an alkaloid found in the opium poppy papaver somniferum

estrogen

apigenin In rat small mesenteric arteries, apigenin acts on TRPV4 in endothelial cells to induce EDHF-mediated vascular dilation


From Wikipedia


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

sckeane said:


> I remember a bodybuilder saying high sugary treats make the veins busy out - I.e this person said before a comp he would have sweets and chocolate ... Apparently this brings the veins up to surface? Makes you look super vasc
> 
> No idea if its true


I heard something similar the other day so I reckon there's some truth to it.


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

Lowish BF and my arms are always vascular, just hold them down for a few secs and veins pop out, no AAS needed. Don't notice a difference with carbs/alcohol. If you're cold they're not as visible. That thing you tried might have worked if you weren't shivering mate lol


----------

